# Finally got some pictures of the Universe



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi guys and girls hope you are all good and getting ready for christmas?

well i finally got some pictures back from the 2012 NABBA Universe.....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome stuff Paul, you look ripped!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

AWESOME :thumb


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent condition there Paul, some nice photos there.....


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOW simply Wow, looking great mate


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

you look fantastic, well done:thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow Paul, looking awesome.

So much mass, all over!

Sure there isn't 1 more year left in the tank?


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking great mate!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

WOOOW!!! Fantastic shots.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice one your quads look amazing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you everyone i am really pleased with the pictures as i never got many from the British...

@BJ no mate not at the moment maybe in a few years time


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

PScarb said:


> thank you everyone i am really pleased with the pictures as i never got many from the British...
> 
> @BJ no mate not at the moment maybe in a few years time


I bet you a tub of pro6 you get back on stage next year 

You look to good not too!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BJ said:


> I bet you a tub of pro6 you get back on stage next year
> 
> You look to good not too!!!


seeing as i only compete with NABBA and i am judging my area show plus i have a wife that would turn me into a girl with a single swipe of a kitchen knife if i did consider it just let me know when your ready to mail the Pro-6


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking fantastic there buddy!!! Well in!!! Ripped!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Most muscular shot is the bollox mate, new avi there l reckon !


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

rock hard all over great detail in legs-how do you get that grainy look-any tips paul start my diet in 7 weeks for ukbff northwest..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wezo said:


> rock hard all over great detail in legs-how do you get that grainy look-any tips paul start my diet in 7 weeks for ukbff northwest..


this was at the end of a 45 week prep mate so i guess that helps...... 

diet and cardio mate when you think you are ready diet some more because in your head you will never be ready.....i will see you at the NW as i am judging that show


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks paul ill be seeing you there i hope these no favortisme wink wink,ill be the 1 well tanned up in black trunks lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wezo said:


> thanks paul ill be seeing you there i hope these no favortisme wink wink,ill be the 1 well tanned up in black trunks lol


Ha ha yea I will see a lot wearing the same that day I am sure......never any favouritism buddy not even with people I have helped....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi paul thought id ask seeing as your judging ukbff northwest,have you been given a date yet?? Iv rang ukbff in lpool not confirmed they say..

wezo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wezo said:


> hi paul thought id ask seeing as your judging ukbff northwest,have you been given a date yet?? Iv rang ukbff in lpool not confirmed they say..
> 
> wezo


Hi mate just realised my mistake you said UKBFF I am a NABBA judge sorry mate....


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome Paul, looking fantastic!


----------

